# Canon 5d Af points



## Leigh_Patrick (Feb 29, 2012)

Have a second hand 5d which works fine for it's age, I bought it second hand and the only thing that is not working properly is that the Af points do not illuminate when focussing. The setting is definitely set so they should be. When in complete darkness there is the faintest glow but nothing useful in normal lighting conditions. Can anyone suggest trying anything or know if it can be fixed at not too greater cost?
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you tried it in both single shot and AI Servo?  I'd think it should work in either, but it's worth a try.

If it is a problem with the camera, you could call a Canon service centre and ask them for an estimate.


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's the focusing screen, it can be change but it would probably be expensive. If I were you I would use center point only to know where it's focusing, and leave it at that. Those red dots are anoying anyways.
Have fun with the camera, i'll like to get one of those. After the mark 3 comes out prices will be going down.


----------



## Leigh_Patrick (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi both, thanks for coming back to me. Unfortunately I tried one shot and the same was true with no illumination. I did try it in the dark an there is a faint glow from the af points as you scroll round them. Looks like I'll keep it on centre dot focus and enquire about costs to get it sorted. Thanks again, great forum.


----------

